# Found a strange bump under skin on belly



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just went to pick up Delilah and when I was picking her up. I felt this strange hard nodgule/bump like thing on her belly. You can't see it, but I can surely feel it under the skin. It's about the half the size of a #2 pencil eraser. Now I'm freaking out, what could it possibly be?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Has she been spayed yet? Is it by her mamory glands?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

No, she isn't spayed and it's definately not a mamory gland. It's like in the middle of her belly.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Could be where the ambilical cord was. Sometimes they have a bump! Keep an eye on it.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

sounds like her belly button to me


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I've added a photo of it. It's almost hernia like.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Its a small umbilical hernia. They will probably repair it when she is spayed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It could be a fatty cyst but I would have the vet take a look/see.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I googled umbilical hernia in puppys and it just might be that. If so, will she need surgery to fix it? oh I hope not!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I googled umbilical hernia in puppys and it just might be that. If so, will she need surgery to fix it? oh I hope not!


They can fix it when she gets spayed.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

But, if I show her, then she won't be spayed! Then I will have to have it fixed on it's own. I've never noticed it before, maybe it will go away. I have to take her Monday to get her last set of puppy shots and I will ask the Dr to check it out then.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:mellow: It looks like an umbilical hernia to me.. If she is not spayed because you may show her... your vet will give you good advice ( hopefully).. these are common in Maltese and an very safe surgery to repair. I worked at vet hospital and it was usually done at time of neuter or spay. But if you show her --- if she needs baby canines pulled the hernia could be done at same time.. your vet will know. Jeanne


----------

